# Cub 9000 Generator ATS wiring diagram



## Don Krafft (Jan 20, 2021)

I'm looking for help to locate a wiring diagram to connect the five-pin Cub 9000 automatic signal port to an automatic transfer switch? I have a Cub 9000 and can't hook it up for lack of that wiring diagram. I need to connect the automatic transfer signal port to an automatic transfer switch. I have the five-pin connector for the Cub 9000 and I need the wiring diagram so I can hook it up.

Thanks very much


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Don Krafft said:


> I'm looking for help to locate a wiring diagram to connect the five-pin Cub 9000 automatic signal port to an automatic transfer switch? I have a Cub 9000 and can't hook it up for lack of that wiring diagram. I need to connect the automatic transfer signal port to an automatic transfer switch. I have the five-pin connector for the Cub 9000 and I need the wiring diagram so I can hook it up.
> 
> Thanks very much
> View attachment 8680


The best I can suggest is to go here:


Contact Us – Cub Generators


----------



## Don Krafft (Jan 20, 2021)

Thanks Old man,
I've been in touch with them and they are not able to help. The tech person that I spoke with was friendly and wanted to be helpful but wasn't. So I'm reaching out to a wider community to see if anyone has any more information on the wiring. It must exist and I must find it.
Thanks,
Don


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

That's going to be a challenge! You don't have to use an automatic transfer switch.
Looking at the panel in the photo you posted, you can use the 50 amp or 30 amp plugs to connect to a mating inlet plug wired to your main electric panel (using an interlock switch of course). 
The auto transfer function is just a convenience. Every ATS is wired differently.


----------



## Don Krafft (Jan 20, 2021)

Thanks again Old man. It may come to that but I'll make a further effort to find the wiring diagram. Thanks for the responses and help.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

The 12 page manual leaves a lot to be desired: https://cubgenerators.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/CUB9000-Tri-Fuel-2-water-cooled-Manual.pdf

After a little digging, I found this:


----------

